# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Marchon Airlock

## delaverp

I just bought a new pair of airlocks because the bridge of my old ones broke when I forgot to take them off before removing my motorcycle helmet.  OOPS.:hammer:
Anyway I found a pair on ebay that match the style of my old pair and was hoping I could repair the old ones and keep them as a spare set.  So I was wondering if anyone would not mind sharing how the pressure fitting works.

When I picked up my new pair of airlocks I asked if they put the glasses together there and the woman said they did not.  She did however show me the tightening tool that they use.

I received a spare set of fitting with the glasses I got on ebay and I assume these are used when the glasses are made into prescription glasses.  Is it just this simple?  You cut them apart.  Remove the entire old pressure fitting.  Put a new pressure fitting and new bridge in place and press with the tightener they have at the store?
Or is the initial construction more complicated then this?

I know I should ask my eye care professional but they are don't seem to willing to attempt this rescue effort. :Confused: 

Thanks
Paul

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I know I should ask my eye care professional but they are don't seem to willing to attempt this rescue effort.


Your right.  Per posting guidelines,  please discuss this with a qualified optical professional.

----------


## delaverp

and like you they were unwilling to help
Thanks

----------


## Fezz

Have you called E-Bay?

They should be able to help.

----------


## optigrrl

Go to a local frame repair outfit and they will do it for a fee. I have put together MANY airlocks and the concept is simple but you WILL gouge your glasses getting those little inserts out. So unless you want to purchase new lenses, find a professional willing to do this for you and be prepared to pay. 

They are a pain in the butt to repair and very time consuming. I wouldn't do it for someone who didn't purchase the frame from me - way too agrivating.

----------


## Audiyoda

> Your right.  Per posting guidelines,  please discuss this with a qualified optical professional.





> Have you called E-Bay?
> 
> They should be able to help.


It's no wonder us opticians get such a bad rep - even when we could offer advice we instead offer sarcasm or jump down someone's throat about rules (that don't really even apply in this case).

Thanks optigrrl for your willingness to help - I would concur that it's simply a matter of finding someone who sells Airlocks and asking them to make the repair.  Expect to pay $20-$40 for the repair and understand the optician is not liable for any breakage that may occur.

delaverp, look here: http://www.marchon.com/htmls_2004/storelocator.asp for a source to find Airlock retailers.  In the Eyewear pull down section keep it at Marchon since Airlock is a Marchon core product and not a licensed product.

----------


## Andrew Weiss

> Go to a local frame repair outfit and they will do it for a fee. I have put together MANY airlocks and the concept is simple but you WILL gouge your glasses getting those little inserts out. So unless you want to purchase new lenses, find a professional willing to do this for you and be prepared to pay. 
> 
> They are a pain in the butt to repair and very time consuming. I wouldn't do it for someone who didn't purchase the frame from me - way too agrivating.


Seconded.  Airlocks are one of the most difficult of all those pressure mounts for me to work with; as a result, I don't carry them and won't repair them.  I strongly recommend you seek out another eyecare professional in your area who carries Airlocks.  I also suggest you offer to pay them for their services -- $15 to $20 would not be out-of-line for the time and aggravation.

Good luck.

----------

